# My mum thinks i wear makeup to impress boys!



## Anna Tran (May 1, 2018)

Let me start off saying my mum doesn't really know much about makeup so for example if i were to do a natural look such as, Eyebrows, no foundation and just curled lashes and a bit of mascara she would go off at me. I am personally never into caked up and full glammed looks. I usually look like myself.. My mum always makes comments about who am i trying to impress and am i going out with some boy or something just because i'm wearing one makeup item on my face. I understand she wants her young teen to embrace her natural beauty, but i do. She mentioned how " you are used to it, wherever you go  you have to apply something!" , " Girls who know how to glam up too early are the ones that are already starting to be interested in guys", " Obviously, because they want the guys to look at them, why else would they glam themselves up?".

If my mum doesn't want me to do makeup anymore, okay i won't then i can go bare face and i have. It's not hard, she makes it seem like i absolutely can't leave without putting something on my face. Well, mum it's not like that. Everytime this topic is spoken about i really want to walk through a brick wall because my mum and my older brother don't seem to get me at all. She loves me to just go bare face. I can do that and i don't always wear makeup. 

 I only fill in my brows when i feel like it and if she doesn't want me to from now on i won't, i can do that.. Im just annoyed and agitated that she doesn't understand the fact that i do not just wear a bit of makeup to impress boys. What should i do, should i just not wear makeup at all to make her happy? I want my mum to understand and know that a bit is okay just like at least its very subtle. My mum just wants me to go bare face not even filling my brows but when i fill them in she always makes a comment. Personally i don't try to aim for very dark eyebrows, like i said i like to keep it natural. Any advice? I personally think i should just only wear it on the weekends but weekdays don't wear anything. She mentioned that she doesn't mind weekends but for weekdays no i shouldn't wear anything.


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (Aug 14, 2018)

My mom was the same way when I was young. She was very strict about me not wearing makeup - but I was rebellious and just put it on in the school bathroom. I wouldn't recommend that. How old are you? If you are a young teen I can see why your mom would be concerned, just like how I understand my mom now. She didn't want me getting the wrong kind of attention from boys and men who thought I looked older than I was because I wore makeup. Now, I appreciate my mom for caring so much to say something. Other people's moms wouldn't care and some of those girls would get into situations they'd rather not be in. So I recommend at least giving your mom that.   I know moms can be so annoying sometimes, but recognize when their intentions are good. A suggestion: Tell your mom you enjoy putting on makeup and like the way you look when you wear it. That you do it for you. Then, if there's something about your makeup that she doesn't like, ask her for some pointers and advice! How would she do it? What looks does she like? Tell her you've looked at age-appropriate youtube tutorials and maybe even show her some looks that you like. Instead of making this a you vs. mom thing, invite her over to your side and make her apart of your learning and growing up process. As much as parents may want to, they can't stop you from growing up! You're a woman, and I bet she'll be happy to help you in the process rather than sitting on the sidelines watching and freaking out, LOL. Hope this helps!  (And sorry if I assumed your age incorrectly!)


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 19, 2019)

I personally think that there nothing wrong with wearing light make up. It's just our way of feeling good about ourselves and definitely not to impress guys.


----------



## ellisael (Apr 2, 2020)

Perhaps consider having a heart to heart with your mother? A change in scene- say a neutral cafeteria or a pretty and green park- might serve as better spaces for this conversation. I understand if you are too angry to even want to do anything about the situation. But talking to my mother about how makeup, when i choose it for myself or even when i choose it to make myself look desirable is empowering, she has always not only caved in but understood my point. All the best!


----------

